# Pakistan gets new-build Block 52 F16s



## CougarKing (14 Oct 2009)

More toys for the Pakistani AF:



> Quote from: http://www.lockheedmartin.com/news/press_releases/2009/091013ae_f16_pakistan-unveil.html
> 
> Lockheed Martin Unveils First New F-16 For Pakistan In Ceremony Attended By Air Force Chiefs
> 
> ...


----------

